# tratar y tratarse



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me pueden decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?

¿De qué se trata el libro?=¿De qué trata el libro?

¿De qué se trataba el examen?=¿De qué trataba el examen?

Traten el tema de X=Discutan el tema de X

Me preguntaba si los verbos tratar y tratarse son intercambiables y son completamente iguales.

Muchas gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Alguien me podría decir si está bien esto, por favor?

¿De qué se trata el libro?=¿De qué trata el libro?

¿De qué se trataba el examen?=¿De qué trataba el examen?

Traten el tema de X=Discutan el tema de X

Muchas gracias


----------



## Alvalord

ChocolateLover said:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir si está bien esto, por favor?
> 
> ¿De qué se trata el libro?  =¿De qué trata el libro?
> 
> ¿De qué se trataba el examen?=¿De qué trataba el examen?
> 
> Traten el tema de X =Discutan el tema de X
> 
> Muchas gracias



¡Hola!
También se puede decir _¿De qué libro se trata?_, pero tiene un significado totalmente diferente .

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

La respuesta a la pregunta "¿De qué se trata el libro,"? ¿es (el libro) "trata de...? ¿O no hace falta el "de"?

Gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esto, por favor?

La respuesta a la pregunta "¿De qué se trata el libro,"?=What's the book about? ¿es "(el libro) trata de..."?=the book is about/it's about ¿O no hace falta el "de"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## GringoDave

Tratar = Intentar (or to try)
Tratarse = Ser acerca de (or you can translate it in English as to deal with)


----------



## i heart queso

Es "el libro trata de una chica que...."

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## william_wilson

"¿De qué se trata el libro?" = "¿De qué trata el libro?"

Ambas son correctas y significan lo mismo. La primera es más común en Argentina.
Con respecto a tu pregunta (si es necesario o no el "de" en "el libro trata...") todo depende del resto de la oración. Por ejemplo:

"El libro trata de una chica que vive con su padre"
"El libro trata la relación padre-hija"

No estoy seguro con respecto a la regla, todo indicaría que con proposiciones subordinadas (una chica que vive con su padre) tenemos que incluir el "de", mientras que con sustantivos (la relación) no. Al menos así me suena mejor a mí. Pero te conviene buscar la regla

Suerte!


----------



## mhp

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> La respuesta a la pregunta "¿De qué se trata el libro,"?
> ¿es (el libro) "trata de...? ¿O no hace falta el "de"?
> 
> Gracias


As Alvalord has told you, the question is incorrect. It should not have SE.

'Se trata de algo' is *impersonal *and cannot have a subject. 

So you cannot say:

El libro se trata de eso.  
¿De qué se trata el libro?  

They should be without SE.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

Estoy muy sorprendido con la variedad de las respuestas.


_¿De qué se trata la película?_

Para mí, esta es una pregunta perfectamente correcta. Es la forma habitual de preguntar sobre el argumento. Me llama la atención que la tachen de incorrecta.

_- Tengo un asunto que discutir con Ud._
_- Lo escucho ¿de qué se trata?_

Es otra situación pero también es correcta.


_Justamente el libro se trata de eso, de poner en evidencia la hipocresía de la sociedad._

Perfectamente correcta.

_Pero si de eso justamente se trata, de que no se vuelvan a cometer las mismas equivocaciones._

Perfectamente correcta.


----------



## velero

Both versions are correct:

Tartar de/sobre algo: treats, deals with, takes a look at, focuses on, considers, discusses, engages the topic of, goes into, takes up …

Tratarse de algo: occupies itself with, concerns itself with, is concerned with, is relevant to, relates to, pertains to, has to do with, engages itself with …

And both, in general terms, can translate as _“is about …”_ in English.


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> As Alvalord has told you, the question is incorrect. It should not have SE.
> 
> 'Se trata de algo' is *impersonal *and cannot have a subject.
> 
> So you cannot say:
> 
> El libro se trata de eso.
> ¿De qué se trata el libro?
> 
> They should be without SE.




Yo creo que mhp lo ha explicado de manera clara y concisa.

Luego, sí es normal que digamos:

p1- _¿De qué trata el libro?_

p2- _Se trata de un chico que se ha ido a vivir al campo..._


De todos modos, la pregunta de ChocolateLover está relacionada con un ensayo en el que hace comentarios sobre un libro. En este contexto, siempre decimos "trata", quizás de nuevo por lo mismo que ha dicho mhp, porque al no haber interlocutores siempre hay que especificar el sujeto del que se habla.


Otra opción es, por ejemplo, decir:

_*En* el libro *se trata* el tema del amor platónico, que......_ ---> Sigue siendo impersonal, ahora *el libro* no es el sujeto.


----------



## velero

Interesante. De todos modos ...

_“… una esencia que fuertemente nos llega por nuestros sentidos para indicar de qué se trata”_ Centro Virtual Cervantes.

_“¿De qué se trata la novela? — Hay dos líneas argumentales ...”_ Escuela De Letras, Madrid. 

_“La novella se trata de un marinero”_ Merriam-Webster’s.

_“¿De qué se trata?”_ Oxford

_“… párrafo que resuma de qué se trata el artículo”_ Universidad Nacional de Colombia.

_“Describa brevemente de qué se trata el artículo a partir del  Resumen”_ University of Puerto Rico.

_“… resuma en pocas palabras de qué se trata el artículo”_ Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos.

_“El escrutinio de que se trata el artículo anterior”_ Revista Venezolana de Economía y Ciencias Sociales.

_“… el aporte sindical de que se trata el artículo 346 del Código del Trabajo”_ Dirección del Trabajo, Gobierno de Chile.


----------



## mhp

Véase además el apartado 3 en el DPD: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=tratar

  Ahí también aparecen citas de El País y El Mundo que están mal escritas.


----------



## octoplasm

Luis Albornoz said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy muy sorprendido con la variedad de las respuestas.
> 
> 
> _¿De qué se trata la película?_
> 
> Para mí, esta es una pregunta perfectamente correcta. Es la forma habitual de preguntar sobre el argumento. Me llama la atención que la tachen de incorrecta.
> 
> _- Tengo un asunto que discutir con Ud._
> _- Lo escucho ¿de qué se trata?_
> 
> Es otra situación pero también es correcta.
> 
> 
> _Justamente el libro se trata de eso, de poner en evidencia la hipocresía de la sociedad._
> 
> Perfectamente correcta.
> 
> _Pero si de eso justamente se trata, de que no se vuelvan a cometer las mismas equivocaciones._
> 
> Perfectamente correcta.


 
No, los libros y las películas no _se tratan de algo_ sino que _tratan de algo._  Por tanto, no se puede usar ese _se_ ni en la afirmativa, ni en la negativa, ni en la interrogativa.

El _se_ sólo se puede usar con este verbo cuando _se trata_ de una construcción impersonal.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Así que según la rae (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=tratar) lo siguiente está bien, ¿no?

El libro trata de...=El libro habla de...=El libro es sobre...=El libro es acerca de...=The book is about...

Trata de...=se trata de...=It's about....(si ya se mecionó ¿o es "se mecionaba"? el sujeto)

El libro trata...=El libro discute...

Muchas gracias


----------



## alepre

Al menos en Argentina se usa indistintamente:

De qué se trata el libro? = De qué trata el libro?

Ambas son aceptadas, aunque tal vez gramaticalmente una sea incorrecta.

Muchas veces el idioma coloquial, se aleja de las reglas gramaticales.

Así por ejemplo escuchamos "onceavo", como equivalente a "décimo primero", aunque tengan significado.
En algunos países podemos escuchar: "La María vino de visita" en lugar de "María vino de visita".

Perdón por salirme del tema, sólo quise ejemplificar.
Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Todos sus respuestas me sirvieron de mucha ayuda

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

> En el libro se trata el tema del amor platónico, que...... ---> Sigue siendo impersonal, ahora el libro no es el sujeto.



Los análisis gramaticales no son mi fuerte, pero creo que en ese ejemplo que puse es pasiva, no impersonal como pensé primero.




ChocolateLover said:


> Así que según la rae (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=tratar) lo siguiente está bien, ¿no?
> 
> El libro trata de...=El libro habla de...=El libro es sobre...=El libro es acerca de...=The book is about...
> 
> Trata de...=se trata de...=It's about....(si ya *se había mencionado/mencionó* el sujeto)
> 
> El libro trata...=El libro discute... (Ten en cuenta que lo normal aquí es decir después "el tema/asunto...")
> 
> Muchas gracias



Lo has entendido perfectamente


----------



## Handsome Dan

> En el libro se trata el tema del amor platónico, que...... ---> Sigue siendo impersonal, ahora el libro no es el sujeto.
> Los análisis gramaticales no son mi fuerte, pero creo que en ese ejemplo que puse es pasiva, no impersonal como pensé primero.


 
Puede ser pasiva refleja o impersonal. Como _tema_ es singular, las dos construcciones resultan idénticas.


----------



## Ynez

Handsome Dan said:


> Puede ser pasiva refleja o impersonal. Como _tema_ es singular, las dos construcciones resultan idénticas.



Pues fantástico 

También se podría decir en plural:

_En el libro se tratan los eternos temas del amor y la muerte._


----------



## Handsome Dan

Ynez said:


> Pues fantástico
> 
> También se podría decir en plural:
> 
> _En el libro se tratan los eternos temas del amor y la muerte._


 
En plural:  
Se tratan los temas... -- pasiva refleja (se conguja el verbo)
Se trata los temas... -- impersonal (no se conjuga el verbo).  A menudo estas construcciones se oyen extrañas.  Por eso muchos gramáticos las censuran.


----------



## Ynez

Handsome Dan said:


> En plural:
> Se tratan los temas... -- pasiva refleja (se conguja el verbo)
> Se trata los temas... -- impersonal (no se conjuga el verbo).  A menudo estas construcciones se oyen extrañas.  Por eso muchos gramáticos las censuran.



La segunda no la utilizamos, Handsome Dan


----------



## Handsome Dan

Ynez said:


> La segunda no la utilizamos, Handsome Dan


 
Sí, y entiendo por qué.   No suena nada bien;  parece una traducción de otro idioma.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## grafía

¿Y cómo se traduciría al inglés "como si de un combate de boxeo se tratara"?

Gracias por responder rapidamenteeee!!!


----------



## Ynez

grafía said:


> ¿Y cómo se traduciría al inglés "como si de un combate de boxeo se tratara"?
> 
> Gracias por responder rapidamenteeee!!!



_As if it was a boxing fight._

o

_As if it was about  a boxing fight._

Dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?
> 
> ¿De qué se trata el libro?=¿De qué trata el libro?
> 
> ¿De qué se trataba el examen?=¿De qué trataba el examen?
> 
> Traten el tema de X=Discutan el tema de X
> 
> Me preguntaba si los verbos tratar y tratarse son intercambiables y son completamente iguales.
> 
> Muchas gracias




'TRATARSE de' es un verbo pronominal unipersonal que nunca aparece sujeto léxico pero sí complemento con 'de'. Aunque es coloquial 'tratarse de' puede aparecer con sujeto expreso :

¿Has leído Cien años de soledad?- Sí,  y creo que se trata del mejor libro jamás escrito (unipersonal) ' se trata de'
Se trataba de un envío desde Barcelona que estaba esperando. ( unipersonal, pronominal).

El libro se trata del mejor que haya leído ( lengua coloquial) verbo pronominal con sujeto léxico.
El nuevo fichaje se trata de una persona conocida  ( lengua coloquial) ambas correctas.
con la denotación de OBLIGATIVA similar a ser cuestión de o DEBER y seguida  de oración infinitiva o bien temporal.

Se trata de intentarlo con más fuerza ( obligativa)
No se trata de que te mates, sino de que te esfuerces más. (obligativa).
El otro verbo es TRATAR(E) CON/A/DE alguien, tener amistad, relaciones.

.


----------



## Ynez

Peterrobertini7 said:


> 'TRATARSE de' es un verbo pronominal unipersonal que nunca aparece sujeto léxico pero sí complemento con 'de'. Aunque es coloquial 'tratarse de' puede aparecer con sujeto expreso :
> 
> ¿Has leído Cien años de soledad?- Sí,  y creo que se trata del mejor libro jamás escrito (unipersonal) ' se trata de'
> Se trataba de un envío desde Barcelona que estaba esperando. ( unipersonal, pronominal).
> 
> El libro se trata del mejor que haya leído ( lengua coloquial) verbo pronominal con sujeto léxico.
> El nuevo fichaje se trata de una persona conocida  ( lengua coloquial) ambas correctas.
> con la denotación de OBLIGATIVA similar a ser cuestión de o DEBER y seguida  de oración infinitiva o bien temporal.
> 
> Se trata de intentarlo con más fuerza ( obligativa)
> No se trata de que te mates, sino de que te esfuerces más. (obligativa).
> El otro verbo es TRATAR(E) CON/A/DE alguien, tener amistad, relaciones.
> 
> .



Las que has definido como "coloquial" no las usamos en España.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Ynez said:


> Las que has definido como "coloquial" no las usamos en España.



Tu afirnación es precisa, pero sigue siendo gramaticalente correcta.


----------



## mhp

Peterrobertini7 said:


> Tu afirnación es precisa, pero sigue siendo gramaticalente correcta.


    Según el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, no lo es. 
  Véase: apartado 3 de la entrada tratar(se)


----------



## Peterrobertini7

mhp said:


> Según el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, no lo es.
> Véase: apartado 3 de la entrada tratar(se)



Muy interesante estas dos opiniones de DPD y la 'gramática descriptiva' de Bosque y Demonte, tomo 2 página 1774, numeral (177) de donde saqué esos ejemplos. Estos ejemplos no tienen los asteriscos(*) con que ellos determinan su incorrección. Gracias por traer a colación esta opinión igualmente creible.


----------



## Ynez

En el párrafo del DPD viene un ejemplo de España usando "se trata de" igual que en tu ejemplo del futbolista, así que me corrijo a mí misma y sí que a veces se usa así aunque aparezca como incorrecto. 

En cualquier caso, está claro que "tratar" es complejo, por eso mejor que los estudiantes solo se queden con el uso más extendido, que tú has explicado muy bien con tus otros ejemplos.


----------

